# Control de tonos + PBC



## jlpua (Abr 1, 2012)

Bueno compañeros hoy comparto con ustedes básicamente 2 circuitos control de tonos
que encontré en una pagina y los veo interesantes, creo que pueden servir para aquellos que necesitan el circuito sencillo y con pocos componentes y fáciles de conseguir con un buen rendimiento

Saludos 

Jlpua


----------



## marveto2 (May 19, 2012)

no tendras por alli un pre amplificador con control de tonos estereo??, 
es que tenia la intencion de hacer uno parecido a este pero se complicaban mas las cosas si lo hacia estereo; se multiplicaban los componentes, se multiplicaba el espacio, se multiplicaba el precio... etc...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 19, 2012)

Fijate que los potenciómetros tienen 6 patitas


----------



## jlpua (May 19, 2012)

Correcto, como dice el compañero DOSMETROS ally  hay mono y estereo,  y la manera mas sencilla de decirlo es esa, mira los potencimetros, son de 6 patas o las entradas y salidas de audio L y R 
Saludos


----------



## YIROSHI (May 19, 2012)

Si compañero es una pagina muy conocida, y la verdad es que funciona a maravilla ese preamplificador, lo he realizado con mi propio PCB y tiene muy buena respuesta.

100% Recomendado.

Saludos.

Yiro


----------



## jlpua (May 20, 2012)

Asy es compañero yiro, eso toca por lo general para adaptar los espacios
Saludos


----------



## marveto2 (May 23, 2012)

me la he pasado buscando un control de tonos estereo con menos componentes(con un solo ic), porque al estar en un solo ic se puede regular los agudos, graves, medios, balance etc. con un potenciometro normal(no doble), y practicamente usa la mitad de los componentes que se usan aqui, pero ya que no hallo ninguno(que sea totalmente funcional) y este al provenir de Construyasuvideorockola.com es 100% seguro que funcione.. asi que manos a la obra A TRABAJAR!!


----------

